# What canned food



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2015)

We have 3 dogs.an 11 week old gsd,and two small rescues.we feed all 3 raw,but when traveling or camping,or those odd days I forget to take food out of freezer,having a hi quality canned food would come in handy once an awhile.what is the best canned food out there.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I used to use this...but in light of new information about Blue, not sure if I would use it again. My dog loved it, and we never had any issues with it.

Blue Buffalo Blue's Tasty Turkey Stew Canned Dog Food, 12.5-oz, case of 12

If I was looking for canned food, I would look at Fromm

Four-Star Dog Grain-Free Cans (Wet Food) - Fromm Family Foods


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I sometimes use Weruva or TikiDog when we go to dog shows, since my dogs are notorious for not wanting to eat when we are at a show.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I've used Triumph for a few months (had to stop now due to Butters' allergy/sensitivity issues). Admittedly, I started looking into it solely because of its low price, but was pleasantly surprised to find that it was actually a very good quality food as well.


----------



## 2Kool4SkoolKiid (Jun 29, 2015)

eddie1976E said:


> I used to use this...but in light of new information about Blue, not sure if I would use it again. My dog loved it, and we never had any issues with it.
> 
> Blue Buffalo Blue's Tasty Turkey Stew Canned Dog Food, 12.5-oz, case of 12
> 
> ...


Can you still mix the Fromm's Piaire Gold LBP with their Gold Gain Free wet can food even its for adults?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. This is our boy sarge at 11 weeks


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Add these to the list:
Dog - merrick dog food Wet Food - Free Shipping at Chewy.com

The Turducken is pretty spectacular! Merrick's has been bought out by Purina however and folks are not happy about that!


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

I've found 4health sold at tractor supply is a quality can food. it's given 4 stars. it's not quite as expensive as some of the other quality can dog foods but has only good ingredients. it costs about 99 cents a can. my guy didn't like any of the rice mixtures but enjoys the chicken stew.


----------

